# 3090 XP drive issues



## sixteen2nd

I just picked up a second hand 3090 XP and the original owner said that this past winter he was snow blowing with it and after about 20 feet it just stopped going. He advertised it as "blown transmission". What I've found is with the machine off I can pull the left "touch 'n turn" trigger and the unit free wheels, pulling the right trigger does nothing. With the machine running pulling the right trigger does nothing but make an odd noise. Pulling the left trigger engages the left wheel, and since the right wheel is free wheeling the machine goes forward. I would really like to get both wheels to engage. I am brand new to snow blowers, so any advice on where to start looking would be appreciated.


----------



## sixteen2nd

After doing some more research I think the right hand planetary gear might have some broken pieces, thankfully they don't appear to be too expensive. I'll know more when I pull it apart.

https://www.jackssmallengines.com/j...ls/31ah55p5766-storm-3090-2016/planetary-gear


----------



## RIT333

sixteen2nd said:


> After doing some more research I think the right hand planetary gear might have some broken pieces, thankfully they don't appear to be too expensive. I'll know more when I pull it apart.
> 
> https://www.jackssmallengines.com/j...ls/31ah55p5766-storm-3090-2016/planetary-gear


Wow, those diagrams are amazing. I'll bet if you had a 3D printer, you could make a snowblower !


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

:welcome: to SBF sixteen2nd

When you start to take it apart remember to take photos. Helps when putting it back together and you'll have something to post if you have questions. We like to see the damage :devil: It's like looking at that accident on the side of the road.

.


----------



## sixteen2nd

Sorry for the delay, other things took precedence.

I was able to work on the issue tonight and am learning a lot. First, I thought that since the right hand side wouldn't move unless it was "free wheeling", that meant that it was the broken side. So I started by taking that apart. I took the wheel and the pivoting "tooth" that engages the outer ring gear off. I then took apart the planetary gear set and was shocked by two things: 1) it just came apart, no prying and 2) there is almost no grease on there! (When I put this thing back together I'm gong to remedy that!) I inspected it and tested it and it seemed fine.

So that got me to thinking, I wonder if the left hand planetary gear set is broken, and only works when the planet and sun gears are engaged, and not when the outer ring gear is engaged? So I took that side apart and what did I find? The roller bearing on the outer ring gear was toast!

I took some pictures: the first shows the "good" roller bearing, the others show the destroyed roller bearing.

https://imgur.com/a/gy5bfOM

I think I can just get a new roller bearing and have someone press out the old and press in the new since I don't have a bearing press. Does anyone know where I can get the part number for that roller bearing? I didn't see any markings on it.

Long and short of it is good news in my mind!


----------



## sixteen2nd

I think I found it! This older post has the same drive assembly part number (MTD part 918-04322A) as what is listed in the Troy-Bilt parts manual for my blower.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/mtd-snowblowers/86361-mtd-snow-blower-planetary-bearings.html

Part number INA SCE98


----------



## sixteen2nd

After I press in the new bearing (which I might do tonight) what do people recommend I use to grease the planetary gear sets? As you can see from the pictures in my previous post they are both pretty "dry". I've been reading online and have seen everything from "use whatever is in your grease gun, it doesn't matter" to "only use marine grade" or "i swear by synthetic".


----------



## sixteen2nd

I am definitely a novice when it comes to working on mechanical things, and I have just the basic tools. I don't have a bearing press so I used some blocks of wood (to protect the metal), my bench vise and a 13mm socket. I was able to push out the old, broken needle roller bearing. I tried to clean the edges to see any size markings but had no luck. I then thought to check the other planetary gear set and found the functioning needle roller bearing said "SCE98". Success! I then used the same wood, vise and 13mm socket to push the new bearing in. I was on such a roll (pun not intended) and got impatient. I cleaned off all the existing grease (not that there was that much) and applied some all purpose lithium grease I had. I put some on the needle roller bearings that are inside the planet gear carrier, around each planet gear and in the needle roller bearing in the ring gear (the one I replaced). I then put everything back together and tested it by hand. I could spin the axle by hand! I then tested with each of the power assist triggers engaged. That also worked!

The last thing I'm going to do before flipping it upright, putting gas in it and testing it out, is to check the left tire for leaks. The previous owner said he would have to fill it every few weeks, so I'm wondering if the valve stem is leaking. I'm going to fill it up and submerge it in water to look for bubbles (unless anyone has a better idea?).


----------



## dbert

Good job sixteen2nd. 
Super slow tire leaks can be a challenge. But you are on a roll.


----------



## sixteen2nd

Just to close the loop on this thread, I just finished doing the other "change of ownership" type stuff (oil change, rust mitigation, etc) and had a chance to run it up and down my driveway. The needle bearing was the issue! It runs like a champ. Although, I'm going to have to get used to the steering assist. It still requires me to hold back on the handle I'm pulling the trigger on. But all in all I can't wait for the first snow to fly! Oh wait, after the winter we just had I think I can wait a little bit longer


----------



## HCBPH

Glad you got it fixed. Sometimes the KISS principle makes life a lot easier. Some of the new do-dads are nice when they work but when they don't all heck breaks out. It can become even more of an issue when a machine gets older with one of those unique parts and something breaks. I have a couple of older cars and it's fun trying to find something you can modify to work in a 30 yr old car that has something required that's no longer available. It's a constant challenge and I see the future of blowers going the same way.


Glad it's taken care of.


----------

